# Found a few morels and a big surprise in Oakland County.



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I spent a few hours this past weekend and managed around 50 whites. They were all on the small side, so I waited until today to pick them. In the past few days all they did was dry out some. 









The big surprise was the buck my dad managed to find in one of our local shroom spots:yikes:. I hunt this area a lot and have only seen 2 or 3 other bucks this size around here in the past 20 years! The spread is around 16" with 10" tines and a lot of mass. I hope he had plenty of time last fall to pass on the genes!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Wow :yikes: Good find!!


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

WOW now thats an AWESOME find.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

That's great! Cool find.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Great find!
Now all you have to do is clean up the skull and put it where it belongs. On the wall.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Shrooms don't keep growing after they pop, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. They also drop their spores as soon as they come up (well most of the spores anyways).

Anyways nice find and I see you have a few Greys in the mix also.


What a shame on the Buck but at least it was found my someone and can be displayed like it should be.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice find, I also found a dead buck yesterday while picking mushrooms......But it was only a 6 point.........Mack


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a nice stash of morels and a huge rack!


----------

